# Insane Wal-Mart Promo. Can it be Legit?



## BillRadio (Aug 5, 2004)

So I made my 2nd visit to Wal-Mart of the year and while my kid was playing the latest Nintendo demo, I decided to banter with 2 guys standing at a table w/a DirecTV banner. They asked about my TV service and I told them my TV requirements. They made a few offers and I would keep razzing them about, "what about the 2nd year," or "what about 4 TV's", "how much for installation," you know the drill.

Without sharing any more of the dialog that followed, they finally offered the Ultimate package for $40 for the 1st year, and said it would stay at $40 if I dropped to the Xtra package in the 2nd year (of a 2-year agreement). Ah, but about equipment? They would wave the lease fee for all 4 receivers for 2 years, and only added an $8 fee for a single DVR. They even added more discounts for paperless billing and Free installation.

OK, If it's too good to be true, it must not be. But if it is true, I'll sign up today. I can't help but think there's a gotcha, but they claim Wal-Mart is subsidizing the promo. If I get it in writing, what can go wrong?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

That would be the best deal I have ever heard of. I'd get it in writing.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah, that's crazy. They probably just want to get you signed up and then they'll never see you again.


----------



## Avder (Feb 6, 2010)

Get that deal in writing, otherwise there is no way you're actually getting that deal.


----------



## bjlc (Aug 20, 2004)

that kid "works" for Directv this weekend and Hardee's next weekend.. He is lying out his azz and has absolutely NO authority to give that deal.. None what so ever.. He is getting paid for EACH INSTALL HE GETS.. 

how do I know.. because the local installer did EXACTLY THE SAME THING.. no pay with the exception of getting commission based on install, because on a lark I called about the job.. 

this is a crock of something steamy.. don't eat it..


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

It doesn't matter if they do write it down because DIRECTV will send you the agreements and terms and conditions of service which will state that there are those fees.

It's a bogus offer other than a gift card or an additional discount the retail deals will be identicle to DIRECTV's.


----------



## BillRadio (Aug 5, 2004)

So I asked for it in writing and as he wrote, the price began to climb. However, I will admit the Wal-Mart promo has some merit. What you get is $5 off the Directv promo plans prices and the promo "credits" are for a full 2 years, not just 1, except HBO/Starz/Cinemax, which stays at 3 months. IIRC, this is the same promo offered by CenturyLink.

Yes, there is a charge for each additional receiver so these guys were way off base about that ("Oh, I misunderstood what you wanted..."). This is actually a good deal, but not good enough for me to walk among the people of Wal-Mart again this year. I bet they're not there tomorrow.

This the 2nd time this year I've heard one that was "too good to be true."


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

so who do you use for service?


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

yeah equipment will be free if you qualify...24 month commitment...with rebates and promos 40 a month sounds normal....6. a month for each additional receiver.....plus programming specials.....normal things


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

Go on D*'s website and create a cart of what you want. Then look at the itemized cost breakdown. Also look at the 24 month breakdown and you will see what it will cost you for each month of the 24 months.

I wouldn't trust those fast talking sales guys. I've talked to them before and their sales pitch consists of mostly half truths, in my opinion. When I signed on, I used the procedure I described above dealing with D* directly.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Shades228 said:


> It doesn't matter if they do write it down because DIRECTV will send you the agreements and terms and conditions of service which will state that there are those fees.
> 
> It's a bogus offer other than a gift card or an additional discount the retail deals will be identicle to DIRECTV's.


well comcast does have door to door people that do offer better deals then you can get on your own. But it may really be some from of the old win back / ditch the dish prmo then used to have.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Stuart Sweet said:


> That would be the best deal I have ever heard of. I'd get it in writing.


Yes most definetly!!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

BillRadio said:


> So I asked for it in writing and as he wrote, the price began to climb. However, I will admit the Wal-Mart promo has some merit. What you get is $5 off the Directv promo plans prices and the promo "credits" are for a full 2 years, not just 1, except HBO/Starz/Cinemax, which stays at 3 months. IIRC, this is the same promo offered by CenturyLink.
> 
> Yes, there is a charge for each additional receiver so these guys were way off base about that ("Oh, I misunderstood what you wanted..."). This is actually a good deal, but not good enough for me to walk among the people of Wal-Mart again this year. I bet they're not there tomorrow.
> 
> This the 2nd time this year I've heard one that was "too good to be true."


I always figure if it sounds too good to be true, it probably is. I'd deal directly with D*. They treat new customers (and older ones) really well.

Rich


----------

